# Two Loving Cats for Adoption in NH



## LittleFurriesQuills (Apr 5, 2005)

"Zeus" & "Xena" are a very sweet brother & sister pair. They are both altered & will need to be adopted together. Xena (female) is a very friendly & loveable "lap cat." Less than 10 minutes after she arrived she was purring & sitting on my lap! Zeus (male) is a bit shyer, but once he warms up to you he is quite friendly as well. 
They love humans, but are not too fond of other cats or dogs at this point. 
Visit http://www.geocities.com/littlefurriesq ... atZeusXena for pictures & more information.
Thank you!









Xena









Zeus


----------

